# QSI Aristo question



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

According to the manual, the Brake Squeal effect is enabled any time the locomotive exceeds 40 mph. K-27's never exceed 40 mph. 30mph is top speed. Is there any way to change that to a lower number, say 15 or 20 mph?

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you can set it when downloading firmware files. I believe that is the only way to change it. 

Greg


----------

